# Apache2: Verzeichnis sperren mit .htaccess funktioniert nicht



## outsidaa (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe apache2 auf einen Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server installiert um darauf Ruby on Rails zu betreiben.

Dabei habe ich folgende tutorials verwendet, die dafür sehr gut sind und auch die ersten die ich gefunden habe, ohne Fehler.

http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/5/9/ubuntu-hardy-apache-rails-and-mongrels/

Das Problem liegt nun darin das ich mein Verzeichnis nicht Passwordschützen kann, obwohl ich schon alles mögliche probiert habe und mich im Internet auch dämlich gesucht habe.

Ich habe AuthConfig erlaubt, meine conf Datei sieht wie folgt aus:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName domain.de
  ServerAlias domain.de

  DocumentRoot /root/public_html/railsapp/public

  <Directory /root/public_html/railsapp/public>
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride AuthConfig
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
  </Directory>

  RewriteEngine On

  <Proxy balancer://mongrel1>
    BalancerMember http://127.0.0.1:5000
    BalancerMember http://127.0.0.1:5001
    BalancerMember http://127.0.0.1:5002
  </Proxy>

  # Redirect all non-static requests to thin
  RewriteCond %{DOCUMENT_ROOT}/%{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
  RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ balancer://mongrel1%{REQUEST_URI} [P,QSA,L]

  ProxyPass / balancer://mongrel1/
  ProxyPassReverse / balancer://mongrel1/
  ProxyPreserveHost on

  <Proxy *>
    Order deny,allow
    Allow from all
  </Proxy>

  # Custom log file locations
  ErrorLog  /root/public_html/railsapp/log/error.log
  CustomLog /root/public_html/railsapp/log/access.log combined

</VirtualHost>
```

Die .htaccess liegt in /root/public_html/railsapp/public und sieht folgendermaßen aus


```
# Beschreibung
AuthType Basic 
AuthUserFile /root/htaccess/.passwd 
AuthName "geschuetzer Bereich" 

order deny,allow
allow from all
require valid-user
```

Die .passwd liegt auch an Ort uns Stelle.

Leider reagiert nichts, und es läuft alles weiter so, also würde ich nie was schützen wollen. Weiß auch nicht wo ich weiter nach Fehlern suchen kann.

Wäre über jegliche Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß

Adam


----------

